# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  D.ball check please.

## BOUNCER

Came in the post this morning, instead of the winny I ordered !.

----------


## Boston

WTF?
 :Don't know:

----------


## Mallet

Are there any markings on the tabs?

----------


## planetx

Winny...dbol ....you know, same thing, really!!!  :LOL:  

That is a poor substitution, by your source, my friend. Sources are prone to OOS's due to wide fluctuations in S and D, but this is unspeakable.

I have never used 50mg winny tabs so I can't comment on authenticity. bb

planet

----------


## BigDog_329x

that is not what mine look like and they are from europe! Do they say Naposim on them??? I'd get them checked, never seen that label before...

bd

----------


## Juicyswede

Look Guys! I have never heard of 50 mg d-bol!!
Naposim as someone said is 5 mg not 50!
Dont think they are real, have never heard of europharm.

----------


## BOUNCER

Well their not Naposim, I've used those dozens of time's and could see them from a hundred paces.

There's no marking's on the d/ball either.
Their going back anyway, But I'm wondering if anyone's used these before, maybe give someone else here a 'heads up' if they have.

Regards

Bouncer

----------


## DMB31781

I have heard that everything from Euro Pharm is fake......And Those.....HA.....You wouldnt be able to tell if those were real unless you took them to a lab and had them tested....I wouldnt buy from Euro Pharm anymore if I were You...Later

----------


## BOUNCER

Update: I cut and pasted this from another site where I got a reply from a very respected member there who it appear's is right on the mark.

__________________________________________________

"that's ** dbol bro....a certain UK source repackes and relabels it as Europharm.....they are legit and real though".

__________________________________________________

Bouncer

----------


## seth7445

what you have is 50 mg dball and is 100% real. have used before and works very well. only thing i did not like is having to split up the tab.

----------


## REM

were you doing only 25mg?
reason why you splited them...

----------


## seth7445

split into 1/4's and take every 4 or 5 hours.

----------


## REM

did you get good results taking every 4to5 hrs?
what else did stack with?

----------


## seth7445

great results!! test 1000 mg, fina 75 eod, winstrol last 5 weeks 50 eod

----------


## MaxoutMike

Looks pretty suspicious to me... It says Dbol ...wouldn't the real thing say Dianabol ?

----------


## B-LIZARD

of course the real thing is DIANABOL ,
D-bol is for advance category, which we don't fit
in it yet....

----------


## IwillGrow!

Looks like the greek oxybolones to me!

----------


## MaxoutMike

I actually meanth: dbol is slang, it would never be used in legit medical products

----------


## Money

Have any of you ever seen Blue Heart Shaped 10mg. D-Bol tablets from
Thailand before? They are called Danabol DS. I got them from an excellent source of mine but wonder how they compare in results to the Octogan Pink ones that you have shown above. 
What type of results are you all seeing with the pink ones and how long
does it take before you are seeing results? 

Money

----------


## Sicilian30

Bouncer you can send them to me. I will find some use for them... 
Remi Yes, it is recommended that you split up your doses of dbol , cause it has a short life span in your system. if you take the whole 50mg tab, you just "blew your wad" so to speak. LOL..

----------


## Lardyass

Definitely look moody, why would someone bother to go to the effort of repacking them?

It could be to protect a source but i doubt it.

----------


## goldsharkjk

it's anadrol i think. and not dbol

----------


## Billmister

I don't really trust that Euro Company. This other guy posted something else i think it was deca from that same company, and chances was, it was fake. It's getting popular though because i've seen this company comming up alot latley. Maybe someone ripping people off. If you do take the pills let me know the effects, Either that or take it to a lab... GOod Luck

----------


## Iron horse

the company re-packs and puts together there own version of gear. Its most likely good dbol .

----------


## Money

What type of results is everybody seeing with these pink octogan 
shaped D-Bol pills? Also, how long does it take before you are seeing results?

----------


## k0nsl

> _Originally posted by Bouncer AKA bouncer_ 
> *Well their not Naposim, I've used those dozens of time's and could see them from a hundred paces.
> 
> There's no marking's on the d/ball either.
> Their going back anyway, But I'm wondering if anyone's used these before, maybe give someone else here a 'heads up' if they have.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bouncer*



Yes, there are 50mg d-bol. Is this not **'s d-bol ? ** has 50mg d-bol, but never heard of any other 50mg d-bol. only EEEP. II-PP. I'm not sure if they censor The word 'I'P'.

----------


## jersey juice

that is absolutely dbol & legit. It's ** and is good stuff, split the pills into 1/4 and take 1 every 4 hours. That Euro Pharmacy is what's on all my ** stuff that I bought recently.

----------


## Money

Have any of you ever seen Blue Heart Shaped 10mg. D-Bol tablets from 
Thailand before? They are called Danabol DS. I got them from an excellent source of mine but wonder how they compare in results to the Octogan Pink ones that you have shown above. 
What type of results are you all seeing with the pink ones and how long 
does it take before you are seeing results?

----------


## Billmister

well guess what? My friend purchased those 50mg pills of dbol but he take it once in the morning and says he's getting huge... so it pritty damn good.

----------

